# 68 endura bumper attachment



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

Just double checking here ... I have a 68 GTO parts car with the hideaway headlights and another 68 GTO with the same headlights which I am in the middle of restoring and ready to put the nose back on. My question regards the mounting of the endura bumper from what I can see it is only bolted to the bumper brackets which are bolted to the frame rails and there is no attachment to the fenders although the bumper does sit against the fenders (rubber bumper to metal fender) even though the edge of the fenders look like a mounting surface with holes. It seems a heavy bumper would vibrate or even bounce around a little and its edge get damaged from rubbing on the fender. Doing research I have not found any kind of gasket or bracket or cushion to be placed between the two other than a rubber seal that is used with the steel bumper can anyone verify that the endura bumper just sits against the fender as I see it or correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, you are correct. The bumper sits (ideally) flush against the front of the fender but in no way attaches to the fender. The only attachment point is the bumper brackets. There is no "gasket" between the two if using the Endura bumper, only the chrome bumper uses a rubber seal.

Hope this helps. Yes, they are a PITA to get aligned get a friend or two to help. :thumbsup:


----------



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for verifiying that someone insisted yesterday that bolts went through those fender holes pulling the bumper to it.


----------

